# 2015 frameset questions



## dustin32 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello, I'm looking either a 2015 F1, AR1 or F1 PR frameset. The closest dealer is 2 hours away from where I'm at, so I'd like to do as much research/decision making as I can before driving down to actually test ride comparable models.

1. How does the AR1 geometry compare to the F1? Is the AR more agreesive?


2. In terms of all-day comfort, is there a difference between the F1, AR1 and F1 PR?


3. I notice that the stack on the F1 PR is taller than that of the normal F1. All else being equal, does the F1 PR provide a more upright seating position?


Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

dustin32 said:


> Hello, I'm looking either a 2015 F1, AR1 or F1 PR frameset. The closest dealer is 2 hours away from where I'm at, so I'd like to do as much research/decision making as I can before driving down to actually test ride comparable models.
> 
> 1. How does the AR1 geometry compare to the F1? Is the AR more agreesive?
> 
> ...


1. AR1 and F1 angles are the same. The smaller F-series models will have slightly shorter chainstays
2. The AR with the VR seatpost has less vibration but both bicycles fit 25mm tires which will do far more for comfort than any compliance built into the frames.
3. The F1 PR is the most "upright" of the 3 frames listed.

-SD


----------



## dustin32 (Feb 13, 2015)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> 1. AR1 and F1 angles are the same. The smaller F-series models will have slightly shorter chainstays
> 2. The AR with the VR seatpost has less vibration but both bicycles fit 25mm tires which will do far more for comfort than any compliance built into the frames.
> 3. The F1 PR is the most "upright" of the 3 frames listed.
> 
> -SD


Thanks Dave, I made it out to the dealer and test-rode a 2014 F2. It was a good fit, so I put in an order for a 2015 F1 build!


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

F series is a great frame and no doubt you will love it. What are the specs on your build?


----------



## dustin32 (Feb 13, 2015)

FeltF75rider said:


> F series is a great frame and no doubt you will love it. What are the specs on your build?


It's largely based on the F3. Same 3T stem, bars & seatpost. Full Ultegra (50/34 up front and 11-28 in the back), and Shimano RS-21 wheels. I don't love the red highlights on the 2015 F3, so was quite excited to be able to price out a custom build in the same price range. I'll post some pics once I've had a chance to pick it up!


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know what you're riding now, but you can get ready to set a bunch of PR's very soon.


----------

